# Is there a How To Guide on Installing TivoWeb and/or Plus



## RawisTheGameHhH (May 25, 2005)

I was looking for a guide to tell me exactly what commands to use while I am installing TivoWeb and/or Plus onto my TiVo (like a dummies guide with step by step instructions), thanks in advance!


----------



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

http://tivowebplus.sourceforge.net/

Installation

1. Install the .tar.gz file into a new directory on your tivo, eg,
/var/hacks
than go to run cmd telnet the ip of your tivo
and in bash put in cd /var/hacks than 
gzip -dc < tivowebplus-1.2.1.tar.gz | tar xf -
This creates directory /var/hacks/tivowebplus.

2. For TCD540 (series 2.5) users:
* Change the default port, since the native tivo web server uses port 80. Edit tivoweb.cfg and change Port = 80 to Port = 8080.
* Make sure the tivo firewall permits access on the port, unless you have disabled the tivo firewall. Edit /etc/netfilter-enable and add the line
$iptables -A block -p tcp --dport 8080 -i eth0 -j ACCEPT

3. Start the server as a test:
/var/hacks/tivowebplus/tivoweb console
You should see a few lines of output, ending with
Accepting connections

4. You should now be able to point your web browser to the tivowebplus server.

5. If desired, add a line to your rc.sysinit to automatically start the server.


----------



## RawisTheGameHhH (May 25, 2005)

i tried to telnet to my tivo and it displayed "could not open connection to the host, on port 23: connect failed" any help please


----------



## Luv2DrvFst (Nov 7, 2005)

RawisTheGameHhH said:


> i tried to telnet to my tivo and it displayed "could not open connection to the host, on port 23: connect failed" any help please


Have you hacked your TiVo so that you can access it via your network?


----------



## RawisTheGameHhH (May 25, 2005)

no, oh man, i just installed a new hdd too; can i still hack it or will i have to format the drive


----------



## HUGE2U (Jun 29, 2002)

Sounds like a job for Zipper!!!


HUGE


----------



## Luv2DrvFst (Nov 7, 2005)

RawisTheGameHhH said:


> no, oh man, i just installed a new hdd too; can i still hack it or will i have to format the drive


Try starting here and reading everything about the Zipper:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=265929

That should give you everything you need.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Only if it is a DTivo.


----------



## RawisTheGameHhH (May 25, 2005)

can the zipper be installed to a series 2 tivo hard drive (model 540)?


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

See above


----------



## RawisTheGameHhH (May 25, 2005)

damn, but i thought tivowebplus was meant for series 2 tivos, i give up


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

TivoWeb Plus is but the Zipper is just a script to hack the Dtivos to do MRV and other stuff. You guys have got to start asking what type of Tivo a person has BEFORE you blindly say "use the Zipper".


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

You can hack a regular Tivo, but you have to do it the "old fashoned" way. But I think your model requires a Prom mod in order to do that. There is a thread in here that list the Tivos that cannot be hacked.


----------



## RawisTheGameHhH (May 25, 2005)

ttodd1 said:


> TivoWeb Plus is but the Zipper is just a script to hack the Dtivos to do MRV and other stuff. You guys have got to start asking what type of Tivo a person has BEFORE you blindly say "use the Zipper".


so then ttodd1 i cannot install TWP then because my drive isnt hacked or do I have to do something else, in addition, I just added a signature to show what tivo I have


----------



## RawisTheGameHhH (May 25, 2005)

ttodd1 said:


> You can hack a regular Tivo, but you have to do it the "old fashoned" way. But I think your model requires a Prom mod in order to do that. There is a thread in here that list the Tivos that cannot be hacked.


damn, all i want is to add the channel logos


----------



## Luv2DrvFst (Nov 7, 2005)

RawisTheGameHhH said:


> so then ttodd1 i cannot install TWP then because my drive isnt hacked or do I have to do something else, in addition, I just added a signature to show what tivo I have


Not sure how current this is, but check here to see what needs to be done on an S2 TiVo:

http://lists.saigon.com/vault/tivo/sa2-howto.html


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

RawisTheGameHhH said:


> so then ttodd1 i cannot install TWP then because my drive isnt hacked or do I have to do something else, in addition, I just added a signature to show what tivo I have


Read some of this thread.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=254550&highlight=hackable


----------



## RawisTheGameHhH (May 25, 2005)

ttodd1 said:


> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=254550&highlight=hackable


Mine is on that list 540080 (well it was 80 until i changed the hard drive)


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

You can send it out to have the Prom modded for you but you have look at the "other site" as the thread I posted mentions.


----------



## RawisTheGameHhH (May 25, 2005)

thanks everyone for your help, i give up on this


----------

